# Silver Angels (Blue Pearlside)



## PortFan (Mar 26, 2014)

Angels+ Corys + Guppies + Swords + Java Fern + plastic roots. The Guppies supply Angels with live food (excitement). Waiting for Angels to pair. Extras to friends.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very lush. Nice setup.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Love the angels, are those runners from our amazon swords?


----------



## PortFan (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, those are Amazon sword plant runners. I was going to pinch them off and plant them, however I think they add to the display. I would like to add some Jungle Val, but things are a little crowded at this point.


----------

